# Perianal Block



## rcollins (Apr 17, 2012)

I need some advice. I have a general surgeon who performed a rectal exam under anesthesia, a perianal block and a repaif of a anal fistula.  

I know the rectal exam under anesthesia is included in with the repair of the fistula.  Can the perianal block be billed separately? 

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated..

Robin


----------



## syllingk (Apr 17, 2012)

Pain control provided by the surgeon is included.


----------

